# Cove Island Fishing report 05/28/04



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Only 3 people fishing and only one Striper caught not by me it was 18" thinking of trying another spot will have more time to fish tomorrow so will start at Cove and move if there is no action.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Keep plugging Coco,they are on their way. Water temps here have pretty much reached striper limit, so I'll give it one more shot next week, if anything is happenning, then I will send 'em north. Just don't forget about me come fall, and send 'em back this way. 

Have a happy a safe holiday, and remember what is all about, those that gave their lives for us, and also those risking their lives.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------

